# New snake ^^



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Well my dad decided to give me a snake after my former one "Pursey" was given away :c that was about 5 or 7 months ago, but now i have a Butter Ball Python  he is adorable and i named him "Solomon"
he is so loveable and adventures around :-D he isn't really head shy like the other snakes :-? but i guess it's the way he was treated o3o


----------



## SQUIRT1216 (Dec 16, 2012)

Man.... if i wasnt got bitten by a snake while i was still living in Vietnam, i probably would like them. But now i am just terrified. Either way, hes a beautiful one :-D


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

awww hes adorable


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thank you  they aren't aggressive animals, they're just like dogs and cats in a way, it is the way on their treatment ^^


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

He's gorgeous!  They get over 5 feet, right?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Ball pythons? maybe i'm not exactly sure But males are smaller than females, and we have some adult males here and they're not that big  But this guy is still in baby size so he needs a long time to grow XD


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I've heard they're one of those types of snakes that grow up to 7 feet. :shock:


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeah, BPs get up to about 5-6 feet long. If they stayed around three I would get one, but we're prolly going to go with a hoggie. They don't get very big.

Yours is absolutely adorable


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thank you <3 and Lebron i think you're talking about the Burmese Pythons ;p haha
and i love hognoses~ they're so cute and small and their shovel noses are ADORABLE x3 good thing is that it's a rare case they bite, but bad thing they have venom (but not fatal)


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I even went on this reptile website.. WTFudge. @[email protected]
I love corn snakes due to their size, I like the albino ones. Well, almost albino.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

We have a Corn snake as well  he is an adult and ready for breeding (though we don't have a female xD) but i prefer Ball Pythons because they are the larger forms of snakes (move around less haha, i love lazy snakes)


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

thats a very beautiful snake. i love the morph it has.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I was about to say is that a butter but then I read the post LOL. Very handsome snake


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thank you  so do i ^^ my dad hopes to work with getting light colored snakes :| he already got a Fire, Pastel, Champagne, and a yellow belly xD so my little butter hopefully maybe a helper for would ever he plans ;p


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

He's cute but after finding a random snake on the top of my fridge one day, so not a fan of them. Not something one would expect to find when living in Alaska :shock:


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

lol to Tikibirds, my favs are boa constricters


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

haha xD maybe a run away Tikibird? i wouldn't know lol
and thank you
i love boa's, but some get too large for me cx


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

Aww... The pics of your baby may or may not have caused me to "squee" at all the cuteness. I love boids - I have a Argentine Boa Constrictor and normal ball python now, but I someday hope to have the resources to keep a reticulated python (properly, mind you - the health, well-being, and safety of both animal, handler, and other people/animals in the area are the main concerns when working with any of my animals).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

_haha, i suppose.. your welcome? xD lol!
i hope to have another Hognose again (maybe when i'm capable of taking in another animal) 
Good luck with that :-D hopefully you do get one ^^ 
Right now, Solomon is the only snake i want <3 hehe
_


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

Sorry, that was very much a compliment - Solomon is absolutely adorable!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

_Thank you  I'm glad every one thinks so ^^ Besides people that don't like snakes XDD_


----------



## Gracie8890 (Feb 25, 2012)

Aww he reminds me of my old snake! I had a corn snake named Cleo. She was about 3 feet long, but i had to keep her at my dads house(i only go there once a week) so we had to get rid of her cuz she wasnt getting enough attention during the week. :'(


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

_aww, I'm sorry to hear that Gracie  i could understand a removal of one snake due to a reason.

_


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

CUUUTTTTEEEE!^_^ I love snakes but unfortunatly my mom hates them, like would kick me outta the house hates them.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

_Thanks_ _kinetic  he is a sweet baby 
sorry to hear about that 

This is how i put it:

it's just the media states them to be evil, and cruel creatures, so people begin to be persuaded by the Media and think that they're actually mean creatures. Awhile they are more tamed than my cats! they're just like dogs and cats, need to be treated well to be a good darling~ <3
another thing is that people complain for what they eat ,rodents. Sometimes larger snakes (like Burmese pythons) Eat Rabbits, and people complain (way of life people! we eat Cows, Pigs, Chicken, etc! just they eat rodents, it makes them cruel?) about it. I live with about 8 snakes, and my cats, dogs, fish or Gecko's were ever severely hurt for sharing the same home. 
_


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

I actually tried to explain that to my mom but she had a bad experiance when she was a kid. She won't let me keep rats either!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

_My brother got attacked by snakes so many times, and he still_ _enjoys snakes (well thats my brother though xD he's wierd like that haha). 
I really don't like rodents actually .-. that's why i don't mind feeding them to snakes (store bought rodents of course lol!) 
_


----------



## SunnyBettaGirl (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow. Snakes freak me out. Good for you for owning one!


----------

